# Solved: Use of phones abroad



## Allan Murray (Nov 7, 2006)

My wife and I have cheap Nokia phones each of which cost less than 100 GBP. We hope to go to Madeira on holiday. Will we be able to phone one another while we are in Madeira? Allan.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

You would need to check with your current cell phone service provider if they offer international roaming in Madeira for your particular model(s) of phone(s). Even if the two of you were in the same room in Madeira, your connection would be trough a local provider. If they do offer it, you should double check on their pricing. Even if you may unlimited minutes at home, you may be subject to paying a roaming fee for each call in Madeira.


----------



## Allan Murray (Nov 7, 2006)

Thank you for this. It fully answers my question. Allan


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Allan, you're welcome.


----------

